# I do tractor work



## 2bbchinit (Aug 27, 2009)

If your looking for any tractor work to be done call me.I do bushogging,large tilling jobs and loader and box blade work.call for estimates,,,712-9274 ask for scott


----------



## 2bbchinit (Aug 27, 2009)

No, i do not do body work on tractors...


----------

